# Fuente de 5V y 1Amp con protección



## compi (Ene 24, 2006)

Alguien tiene algun diseño de una fuente no variable de 5 Volt y 1Amp  con proteccion  de corto. bueno  necesito que sea de 5volt y aparte 12v.  pero me interesa de 5V que sea buena bonita y barata =) sin rizos .   para trabajar con Micro 89c51


----------



## maunix (Ene 26, 2006)

compi dijo:
			
		

> Alguien tiene algun diseño de una fuente no variable de 5 Volt y 1Amp  con proteccion  de corto. bueno  necesito que sea de 5volt y aparte 12v.  pero me interesa de 5V que sea buena bonita y barata =) sin rizos .   para trabajar con Micro 89c51



Un puente de diodos con un transformadorrmadador que baje la tensión de linea a más o menos 12Vrms, un buen capacitor electrolítico de unos 4700uF, y un LM340A con sus capacitores de compensación.  Con eso es más que suficiente, además deberás SIEMPRE poner capacitores de 100nF a bornes de tu microcontrolador.

Saludos


----------



## kain589 (Ene 28, 2006)

Yo tengo una fuente asi echa, pero es un poco cutre, un transformador que me entrega 15 voltios lo paso por un puente de rectificado, un condensador de filtrado y un regulador de 12v (7812) salida de esta un condensador de 100nf y un regulador de 5v (8705), quitando el transformador no llega a los 2 euros, creo que ni al euros, con los dos reguladores con salida de 2 amperios, si quieres ponerle proteccion yo le pondria un fusible de 1A, lo malo es que cada vez que te equivoques romperas un fusible.


----------



## h22429005 (Ene 29, 2006)

Envío una fuente que regularmente utilizo para alimentar un PIC y cositas por el estilo


----------



## Francv (Ene 23, 2016)

Yo *QU*iero hacer una fuente de alimentacion 5 v con proteccion de bajo voltaj*E* para que corte y no se descargue demasiado la bateria, habia pensado añadirle a la entrada del circuito un transistor y en su base dos resistencias una de proteccion al transistor y otra variable para regular su saturacion, no se si voy bien encaminado ... Gracias


----------



## DealTech (Ene 23, 2016)

Podrias usar una fuente de PC ATX y tener las lineas de 12, 5 y 3.3 Volts, estas fuentes tienen protección de cortos, sobretensión y sobrecarga. Ademas son muy baratas y si la reciclas te sale gratis, ya esta todo hecho. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2016)

Francv dijo:


> Yo *QU*iero hacer una fuente de alimentacion 5 v con proteccion de bajo voltaj*E* para que corte y no se descargue demasiado la bateria, habia pensado añadirle a la entrada del circuito un transistor y en su base dos resistencias una de proteccion al transistor y otra variable para regular su saturacion, no se si voy bien encaminado ... Gracias



Seguimos sin emplear el buscador del Foro y escribiendo en lenguaje SMS.


----------

